# Samick Extreme Carbon Limbs recomendations



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Just curious, what riser do you own? I have the Samick Ultra Agulla riser and Samick Extreme limbs. Funny thing is I bought the 68" 44lbs limb but it ended 48lbs on my fingers at 28" AMO draw. Same goes for a friend of mine. He has to shoot 500 arrows out of it to make the limbs drop to 44lbs. Has this happen to anyone? But I am sure it is one powerful limb! Shot 70m with my sight aperture in the middle of the horizontal sight bar! Hmm what I know is Extreme limb has a more powerful cast (or feeling I don't know) than Hoyt G3. G3 simply feels "soft" upon release.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

I have heard from a couple of people that the samick limbs in general appear to be heavier than their listed weight. Unsure which risers these were on, but if I remember correctly most risers are very similar in geometry. 

I have a feeling that this heavy tendency is due to archers wanting to err on the side of heavy than light, especially the male archers who have 90m to contend with.


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Yes looking back at some threads it stated that Hoyt limb weight are listed 2 turns back out on the limb bolt from max weight while Samick is listed while the limb is flushed to the limb pocket (Something like that, correct me someone?) Generally, Hoyt 68" 44lbs limb will be lighter at max weight compared to a similar Samick's 68" 44lbs at max weight as well.


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey Stan:

I have a set, as you might remember and I'm super pleased with them. They are indeed about 2 - 4 lbs over rated weight on all the risers I've tried them on. Between these new 38 lbs Extremes at 41 lbs on my fingers (28.25" amo draw) and the BMG Extreme, I am getting close to 20 fps faster than my old 36 lbs Earl Hoyt Carbons and the Agulla riser with a 15 grain heavier arrow.

I don't have very much experience with the G3's and one of the sets I tried were way too heavy for me at 44 lbs at the time. The other set of 36 lbs G3's I tried were great. Both were last year and obviously not head to head, so a valid comparison is not forthcoming from me LOL! 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Pete, does your limb drop to the actual listed weight after some shooting? If it doesn't, I'll be in deep Shi* because I don't think 48lbs is fun to shoot!!!  I tried G3 of the same "listed" weight, not actual weight. It feels lighter and "softer" for sure.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

I will be using the Samick Extreme (42#) on a BMG (24") Riser. I get 43.5# 1 full turn off the bottom with 40# Winex limbs. Who knows what I may get with the Samick limbs??? 

I know for sure I will shoot higher poundage next summer. 

Thanks for the input..

Stan

Pete, you are my influence on the Samick Limbs...  

Stan


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

If you set the bolt position same to the Winex I think it will be 48lbs.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Wow, 48 may be a little more than I bargained for...

May need to reconsider the 42's.

Stan


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi Stan, its just my rough estimation according to your Winex limb. I am not sure if it correct.


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Stan, I can get 39 or so lbs. with my 38 lbs limbs on the BMG. I have the bolts in a few turns to get to 41 lbs on the fingers at 28.75" amo draw length, which was the lightest they would go on the Agulla riser and where I tuned the arrows and button before I switched it over. What is your draw length?

I believe those WinEX limbs are marked high relative to the Samicks. In other words if you get 43.5 lbs with the WinEX, you might get 46, but probably not 48 lbs with the 42 lbs. Extremes. K1 Archery strongly recommended that I not go with the weight I wanted but 2 lbs. lower and he was right on. You might need to be 4 lbs lighter to get the weight you want with your draw length right in the middle of the adjustment range.

I can go way up with mine on the BMG from 41 lbs. Probably up to as much as 46 lbs. without changing limbs!

Hoytusa84, I've never seen limbs change weight. I leave my bow strung up all the time and it's never changed. My old Earl Hoyt PSE's were strung up for over a year and a half and never changed weight.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

We shall see..

Pete, 

Base on the recommendations of someone much smarter than me I will shoot at 28.75". For the longest time I tried to shoot at 29" and felt good starting the day. As the day passes the my shot time begins to streatch out.

K1 has 40 and 44# Extreme limbs in stock so I will wait on the 42's. 

Hoytusa84,
Thanks for tour input, I surely will not hold you to the estimates.. :smile: 

I am somewhat anxious to see how the Samick limbs compare to the W&W limbs. The Winex are by far the best shooting limbs that I have owned. 

Stan


----------

